

Presentation for art project I did with mechanical turk - joshu
http://joshua.schachter.org/

======
joshu
This is a bad submission. Please ignore.

------
joshu
boy, do i hate how i look/sound.

~~~
apu
The talk was interesting, and I thought you sounded fine. Although Monica
sounded slightly more polished, her contribution was also much more buzzwordy
(and more vacuous) than yours.

~~~
joshu
artspeak vs geekspeak?

